
SQLite Turns 20 - nikbackm
https://sqlite.org/forum/forumpost/9a7ec8edd5
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23358700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23358700)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23281994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23281994)

------
didip
Arguably the world’s most deployed database considering browsers and iOS apps
usage.

~~~
krzat
Sqlite is everywhere: Android, iOS (not only apps but operating system
itself), airplanes, etc. I wonder if anything in space uses it.

~~~
giomasce
The ISS has ~20 Windows laptops on it. Pretty sure there will be some SQLite
around.

------
gigatexal
I absolutely adore this database.

